# Using Cedar Door shims to obtain level?



## noela (May 22, 2008)

My track work is now done, and I am floating it, letting it find it's place. Once this is done I plan on ballasting it. After it finds its place, I will need to adjust the 2 planes (front to back and side to side) level before I ballast. This is an entirely elevated layout, built like a deck, 2 1/2' wide X 760' long with 5/4's wood used for the "deck top." The track runs over the gaps in the planking, not with it. I have put landscape cloth over the deck top and installed a ridge of P/T wood (3/8" X 5/4") around the entire layout to hold in the ballast at the sides. Effectively, even though the range of the height of the deck is 6" to 5', the layout is level, with the maximum grade (due to a leveling glitch in sighting) is .5% in one 32' section. Minimum radius is 10' on the mains and 5' on sidings and the classification yard.
It is my intention to correct minor imperfections by using the cedar shims you get for windows and doors underneath the ties, where needed, to get level, and then ballast. I am doing this because I am hoping that the cedar holds up as well as the cedar on my deck (which is 20+ years old, and I've never had to replace single board.
Before I do this, I wanted to put it in front of the members of this forum for their thoughts, because I am one that likes to "measure twice and cut once" as often as I can. 
Thank you.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That sounds do able. At least it will keep the moths away from your layout.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel, 
You might want to hit those shims with a bit of primer before inserting them. While they're easily replaceable they will retain some moisture being between the deck and the ties. I've had very good luck with cedar wherever its been used on my elevated RR even when buried in dirt or ballast. I use Bondo Primer on the cedar myself.


----------



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Is that the same primer used on the bondo body putty for cars?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd suggest dipping them in a sealer, not a paint, more "breathable" and will penetrate into the wood more, like the "thompsons water seal" or any of the deck sealers, which are specifically made to penetrate wood and seal from rot and moisture. You should be able to dip your shims in the sealer and use them pretty immediately. Home depot has all kinds. 

Regards, Greg


----------

